# 2000 Yamaha 250HP 2 cycle



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

My neighbor asked me about his engine that he is having problems with. Unfortunately if it doesn't run on diesel or say Mercruiser on it, I don't know much about it.

the engine starts fine, in neutral you can run the RPMs up but when in gear at around 1800 PRM the engine alarms and shuts down. I did a compression check (all around 120PSI) and changed his plugs which is about all I care to do on an outboard engine. I told him to have his brother drag a trailer from PCity and haul it to a shop of his choice.

Anyone have any ideas about this kind of symptom/problem with Yamaha outboards. I kind of think he is either loosing a cylinder or has a CPU problem.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Which alarm is sounding?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Silly questions I'm sure you checked but, is it running the cooling water through it? Overheating under load? Battery voltages? Oil in the oiling reservoir?

All I can think of and just for the saying of it being known...... I am not an outboard mechanic of any sorts!! Haha


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

On my Honda once I had almost the same thing, no alarms though, I could run up the idle but once in gear when I tried to give it some throttle, it would just die off. One of the injectors was clogged with a piece of junk. That's when I put on an in line fuel filter so I could see the fuel and if it had junk in it.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

It's going into safety mode due to overheating or low oil. Check the Tach. It should indicate which.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll tell him that it's time for him to trailer it and take it to a Yamaha shop and have it fixed.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Kim Tell him to check his oil filter on the oil tank. This item is over looked time and time again. They do get clogged and will prevent oil from being transferred from the main oil tank to the engine oil tank. It will allow some oil to fill the engine oil tank slowly. If his tach is showing the oil warning I bet this is it and also a easy fix with just a 14 dollar filter change. Good luck gene


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Gene, going to open the book and run through their short troubleshooting chart before he trailers the boat to a shop.


----------

